# Need a little help with shrink wrap size



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Redoing a Ocean Master 12' 3-6 from the fore grip down. I want to use "quick grip" like the century rods. The largest part of the handle is right at 1 7/16. What size shrink should I get? I'm also going to use a plate style reel seat. I really liked them on the 2 OM CPS I owned. t


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

1.55" shrink will be perfect, shrinking down about 50% should easily handle the taper of that rod.


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol. Is shrink tubing labeled at its final size? Such as 1.55 is its ID after shrinking?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

No, shrink is measured pre shrink, so 1.55" will shrink to ~.78" max... you just need a large enough I.d. to get over the rod where you want to apply it...


----------

